# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Sony SmartWatch, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

Sony SmartWatch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony SmartWatch 2 review: a fair effort that still hasn't cracked it"

by James Trew
October 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sony Smartwatch 2 Review

 Published on Oct 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sony Smartwatch 2 Review After Month of Usage

Published on Nov 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sony SmartWatch 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> Smartphones keep us connected wherever we are, but it can be a pain to pull them out while on the go. The Sony SmartWatch is designed to eliminate that step by streaming information--be it Twitter, email or caller IDs--right to your wrist.

----------

